# معلومات عامة عن الأجهزة المخبرية



## glucose (29 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
في الوصلة التالية معلومات عامة عم الأجهزة المخبرية :
http://up202.arabsh.com/s-19526/lab_devices.zip
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## غدات ليبيا (29 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووور و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## belal-alsharaa (5 يونيو 2008)

_مشكور يا باش مهندس كلك زوق......................_


----------



## glucose (5 يونيو 2008)

شكراً كتير
بس يا جماعة الخير انا باش مهندسة ومش باش مهندس


----------



## mago0 (13 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً يا باش مهندسة


----------

